# How to use the new forum.



## bmudd14474

So I know some people picked up the forum easy and others have struggled.

I will work on doing a how to for stuff. 

Heres my question for you guys. What do you need help doing? 

Thanks.


----------



## tallbm

How to post an image from the "Media Gallery"













BrisketFlatTrimAway



__ tallbm
__ Oct 7, 2017






so that it looks like an image posted with the "Upload a File" feature/button







I guess I basically just want the image from the "Media Gallery" without it posting the "Media" and "Information" tabs and when clicked will show the full image rather than navigating the user away form the thread to the image in the media gallery format.

I understand that what I am asking may not be possible but I figured I would ask because I like having my images available for reuse from the image gallery which does not occur when you use the "upload a file" feature.

Thanks :)

{EDIT}]I think I have figured it out but it is absolutely not intuitive lol





I think I'll post a functionality request in the "Welcome to the new SMF" thread.


----------



## GaryHibbert

It seems that when I post I see my avatar next to my post, which is good.  But I quite often see a smaller avatar (mine)  on top of my avatar.  What's this??
Gary


----------



## chopsaw

Private messages have been replaced by conversations ? Profile post same as conversations ? Profile post show up on the home page and are public . Anyway to send a true private message ?


----------



## pc farmer

The pm's are still private and the profile posts have always been available for anyone to see, just wasn't on the front page.


----------



## chopsaw

OK thanks .


----------



## foamheart

Could you possibly explain the facebook likes? I know what they do in facebook (I think), but what does that have to do with here. Will the points continue as they were? And whats the recommend button do?


----------



## Rings Я Us

How about following someone? I followed someone that is always here commenting but I couldn't see any alerts.  is following someone only going to show if they create a topic?


----------



## TulsaJeff

foamheart said:


> Could you possibly explain the facebook likes? I know what they do in facebook (I think), but what does that have to do with here. Will the points continue as they were? And whats the recommend button do?


Are you referring to the "Like button" on the bottom right of each post? If so, that simply replaces the "Reputation" points we had in the other forum. The system keeps a tally of those and we can use that to give users special user titles or folks can use that to get an idea of how reliable someone's information is. This is not connected to Facebook in any way.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Rings Я Us said:


> How about following someone? I followed someone that is always here commenting but I couldn't see any alerts.  is following someone only going to show if they create a topic?


Great question.. I'll have to test that out and see exactly how it works.


----------



## TulsaJeff

garyhibbert said:


> It seems that when I post I see my avatar next to my post, which is good.  But I quite often see a smaller avatar (mine)  on top of my avatar.  What's this??
> Gary


Can you post a screenshot of this so I can see what you're seeing?


----------



## Rings Я Us

tulsajeff said:


> Can you post a screenshot of this so I can see what you're seeing?



That means you're seeing a thread that you have been in and already commented once before.


----------



## Rings Я Us

Like so.. I guess the eye symbol is you're watching it.


----------



## smokeymose

OK, I guess I understand the change from “points” to “likes”. Gotta keep up with the cool kids, but the points/likes used to show with the Avatars on posts and it was kind of nice to see how long someone had “been around”. Just curious..
My “name” used to be SmokeyMose and now it seems to be smokeymose (no caps). Once again, no big deal, just curious.
What happened to all the cool little “smileys” you could add to posts?


----------



## mosparky

interesting How-To tid-bit. On post I've read before, I finally found that if I click on the dot between the avatar and the thread name, I can go to the first unread post. Big help to me, perhaps others.


----------



## pc farmer

mosparky said:


> interesting How-To tid-bit. On post I've read before, I finally found that if I click on the dot between the avatar and the thread name, I can go to the first unread post. Big help to me, perhaps others.




Thats good info.  I didnt know that


----------



## johnmeyer

mosparky said:


> interesting How-To tid-bit. On post I've read before, I finally found that if I click on the dot between the avatar and the thread name, I can go to the first unread post. Big help to me, perhaps others.


Yeah, I just discovered that earlier today. I wish it wasn't such a small, subtle graphic (not at all obvious that it is an active element), but now that I know it is there, I am a happy camper.


----------



## pc farmer

There is a recent post tab at the top now too.


----------



## uncle eddie

I just saw the recent post tab on top (right) just now.  I like this new feature.


----------



## GaryHibbert

.


tulsajeff said:


> Can you post a screenshot of this so I can see what you're seeing?





Rings Я Us said:


> That means you're seeing a thread that you have been in and already commented once before.



Here's the screen shot.  The second avatar appeared as soon as I posted the thread.  If its a good thing--great.  Just wasn't sure if I screwed up.
*WELL.....* I just spent 20 mins trying to insert the screen shot and all I could get was the damn thing asking for a URL.  Good thing I've still got 5 months before I can get a new phone or this one would be in pieces!!!!!!!!!
The screenshot shows what Rings was saying.
Gary


----------



## drunkenmeatfist

garyhibbert said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the screen shot.  The second avatar appeared as soon as I posted the thread.  If its a good thing--great.  Just wasn't sure if I screwed up.
> *WELL.....* I just spent 20 mins trying to insert the screen shot and all I could get was the damn thing asking for a URL.  Good thing I've still got 5 months before I can get a new phone or this one would be in pieces!!!!!!!!!
> The screenshot shows what Rings was saying.
> Gary


Rings is right. If you see the smaller version of your avatar it just means that you have posted in that thread. When you see this thread you will see the smaller version on top of the avatar of the poster that started this thread. Just lets you know that you have already posted in the thread.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist

tulsajeff said:


> Can you post a screenshot of this so I can see what you're seeing?


For these first few weeks the users here will be like this:

















I would encourage them like this:







They will get the new features and use their heads:






Some might not like it at first:





















But then they will catch on and enjoy the new layout:



















I say congrats to you and your team on a job well done:


----------



## JckDanls 07

One of the other things I would like to see come back is...  Identification of the "OP" (original poster) throughout the thread when he/she makes multiple post in said thread  ... in other words ... When I go back to a new post in an old thread...  if it was the "OP" that is posting...  let us know by identifying that at the top of his/her post .... instead of having to go back to the "Original Post" to see who the author is/was ...


----------



## Rings Я Us

jckdanls 07 said:


> One of the other things I would like to see come back is...  Identification of the "OP" (original poster) throughout the thread when he/she makes multiple post in said thread  ... in other words ... When I go back to a new post in an old thread...  if it was the "OP" that is posting...  let us know by identifying that at the top of his/her post .... instead of having to go back to the "Original Post" to see who the author is/was ...



In some forums you Will see a small [tw] or something next to the (topic writer's ) comments, like in a special color, and that shows that they were the original topic writer .


----------



## mneeley490

drunkenmeatfist said:


> For these first few weeks the users here will be like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would encourage them like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will get the new features and use their heads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some might not like it at first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then they will catch on and enjoy the new layout:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say congrats to you and your team on a job well done:




Consider me in category 1 and 3. I find the new format difficult to navigate and find older posts.
I used to just drop to the bottom to see the newer posts. Seemed a reasonable way to see what was going on. Now, I'm just lost. I think the old site was much more user friendly.


----------



## joe black

Please see my just written post in "new posts".  I am having a really tough time with all of this.  I actually could ditto every post in these last two pages.

I also like the icons.  IMO, they are a good way of adding a special welcome to newbies.  Also, if I rememember correctly, about a year ago one of the higher ups wrote a note requesting folks to use the thumbs up more.  Now, I guess they're gone???


----------



## indaswamp

My biggest critic as a relatively new member is the loss of photos from old threads after the switch to the new system. I'm a long-time lurker but joined recently this spring while building my new smokehouse. I used the search function on the old system to research ideas for my new build, now those old threads pictures are gone. I am an ADMIN on a different forum and we had the same issues when the software was upgraded. 
Looks like I'm in with everyone else learning the new system. Now that I'm a member, I can just pm the member that started the old thread and request the photos...if they are still around...


----------



## TulsaJeff

indaswamp said:


> My biggest critic as a relatively new member is the loss of photos from old threads after the switch to the new system. I'm a long-time lurker but joined recently this spring while building my new smokehouse. I used the search function on the old system to research ideas for my new build, now those old threads pictures are gone. I am an ADMIN on a different forum and we had the same issues when the software was upgraded.
> Looks like I'm in with everyone else learning the new system. Now that I'm a member, I can just pm the member that started the old thread and request the photos...if they are still around...



Report all posts or threads with missing images in the "Forum Issues" area and we will look into it. 

We know we have a lot of missing smilies and those are being addressed already.

Some if not many of the missing images are due to PhotoBucket who recently decided that users must pay in order for them to host their images. You don't pay, the images show up as broken wherever they are posted.

Those can only be fixed if the author of the post pays PB their required fee or if they still have the images on their computer or phone and want to spend the time editing their post by uploading the images instead of linking to PB.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Also, there's a *bright yellow link* at the top on the desktop that simply says, "Recent".

On the phone or smaller screens, it is in the menu that opens up, toward the bottom.

This is the equivalent of the front page on the old forum with all of the most recent activity. It shows up on that list whether you've read it or not.

If you haven't read it yet, it will have a bolded title and a dark black dot to the left of the listing.

The ONLY difference is that it does not auto update like the old activity feed. You have to click on the refresh icon at the top of your browser once in a while to get the newest stuff added to the top.


----------



## SmokinAl

Jeff I used to get email updates that said " So & so responded your reply in such & such  thread, or something like that. That way I could respond to any questions or comments. In the new format we don't seem to have that feature anymore. I get updates on the threads I comment in, but have to look at each thread to see if someone commented directly to me. Is this something that we will have again?
Al


----------



## indaswamp

Will do Jeff, I'll report when I run across one again so the issue can be looked into.


----------



## indaswamp

Here is one thread I remember looking at Jeff...
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/found-a-burner-for-smokehouse.88853/
I'll cross post this in the forum issues area...


----------



## foamheart

I am guessing this is where we ask questions and possibly debugg??

I just sent an email, I know I am long winded but it told me I took too long to re-edit my mistakes and will not accept them. Is this gonna be a problem for me?

Oh and BTW, the Edit and Report icons are in the wrong place on the mentioned page also. <shrugs>? You don't think the new software is already mad at me?


----------



## smokeymose

I hope time isn’t an issue. I usually take a lot of time posting a cook thread what with checking for mistakes and all. Granted, I’m learning a new IPad versus my old Google Nexus. Why do pictures always wind up at the top of the post instead of where I put them in the dialog?
I’ve been wanting to post a cook from the weekend and frankly I’m leary of starting.
I just tried to quote Foamheart and don’t see it...


----------



## Rings Я Us

smokinal said:


> Jeff I used to get email updates that said " So & so responded your reply in such & such  thread, or something like that. That way I could respond to any questions or comments. In the new format we don't seem to have that feature anymore. I get updates on the threads I comment in, but have to look at each thread to see if someone commented directly to me. Is this something that we will have again?
> Al



I get email updates on all the stuff I was in. Unless I cancel the email alerts. That thing... symbol will have a number in red also , that indicates how many alerts i have in site from quotes people quoted me.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Email is still alerting also.


----------



## Rings Я Us

The 2  that I have an eye on the right side with  will be 2  that will send me Email alerts if people comment in.


----------



## Rings Я Us

I go in and remove the eye for some threads by hitting the "unwatch thread" thing.


----------



## TulsaJeff

smokeymose said:


> I hope time isn’t an issue. I usually take a lot of time posting a cook thread what with checking for mistakes and all. Granted, I’m learning a new IPad versus my old Google Nexus. Why do pictures always wind up at the top of the post instead of where I put them in the dialog?
> I’ve been wanting to post a cook from the weekend and frankly I’m leary of starting.
> I just tried to quote Foamheart and don’t see it...


I’m not aware of any time limits.. need to check on that. 

On the image placement, place the cursor where you want the picture to go just before choosing thumbnail or full size and it will place the image in that spot.


----------



## smokeymose

tulsajeff said:


> I’m not aware of any time limits.. need to check on that.
> 
> On the image placement, place the cursor where you want the picture to go just before choosing thumbnail or full size and it will place the image in that spot.


Ok, I realize now that if you “reply” to a particular post it shows a quote of the post you’re replying to. The “quote” option doesn’t seem to do anything.
Thanks for the reply, Jeff, I’ll get it sorted out.
Tablets don’t have cursors....


----------



## johnmeyer

smokeymose said:


> Ok, I realize now that if you “reply” to a particular post it shows a quote of the post you’re replying to. The “quote” option doesn’t seem to do anything.
> Thanks for the reply, Jeff, I’ll get it sorted out.
> Tablets don’t have cursors....


I too have not been able to figure out what the "+Quote" button in the lower right corner is supposed to do. In the old forum, there was a way you could quote the entire post, including any embedded quote that was in that post. Usually that was the wrong thing to do, but once in awhile it was helpful. The "+Quote" button doesn't seem to do that. What it does is a mystery.


----------



## TulsaJeff

smokeymose said:


> Ok, I realize now that if you “reply” to a particular post it shows a quote of the post you’re replying to. The “quote” option doesn’t seem to do anything.
> Thanks for the reply, Jeff, I’ll get it sorted out.
> Tablets don’t have cursors....





johnmeyer said:


> I too have not been able to figure out what the "+Quote" button in the lower right corner is supposed to do. In the old forum, there was a way you could quote the entire post, including any embedded quote that was in that post. Usually that was the wrong thing to do, but once in awhile it was helpful. The "+Quote" button doesn't seem to do that. What it does is a mystery.



The +Quote button is called multi-quote and allows you to quote multiple posts at one time. You just click the +Quote link on all of the posts you want to quote and if you accidentally clicked on one you didn't want, another click unselects it.

The ones that are selected will now say -Quote.

Scroll down once you are ready and click on "Insert quotes" below the reply box.

Another box will pop up and you can drag the quotes to rearrange if you like, remove the quotes, etc.

Once everything is good, click on the button that says, "Quote these messages" and the post quotes will drop into the reply box where you can reply to them.

I made a note to make a tutorial for this.


----------



## lovethemeats

The one question I have is how do I get to my drafts page. I just cant seem to find it in the forum. I have one saved under fatties but I just cannot find it. I thought it might in the fattie section but stumped.


----------



## bluewhisper

I've noticed one thing, the new software automatically makes links. I just posted a message that mentions a Weber kettle, and that became a link even though I didn't set that.


----------



## TulsaJeff

bluewhisper said:


> I've noticed one thing, the new software automatically makes links. I just posted a message that mentions a Weber kettle, and that became a link even though I didn't set that.


This is something that I have set up.. certain keywords are designed to link to our sponsors and affiliate partners since the forum gets a small commission if it happens to result in a sale. Just something I am doing so the forum is able to pay for itself. We have these turned off for premier members.


----------



## johnmeyer

I just discovered that the "your activity" button that the sysop added a few weeks ago, does *not *include any threads in which I posted prior to the installation of new forum software a month ago. I found this when I was drawn to this thread:

Meat Slicer (review)

when I saw it in the "Recent" category. It turns out that I posted several times in that thread when it was first started late last year. 

But here is my point: before clicking on the Recent link, I had previously clicked on the "Your Activity" link, and _this thread was NOT listed_, even though I posted in this thread several times, ten months ago.


----------



## idahopz

I was a bit confused at the beginning as well, but after a bit of playing around, I discovered what Jeff posted - If you click *+Quote* on each of the posts you wish to quote, then click the *Insert quotes* button at the bottom left of the post box, all the quotes you have selected will be entered into the post box so you can format/edit what you like. It is different from most forums, but once you become accustomed to it, quoting is relatively painless.


----------



## lovethemeats

tulsajeff said:


> This is something that I have set up.. certain keywords are designed to link to our sponsors and affiliate partners since the forum gets a small commission if it happens to result in a sale. Just something I am doing so the forum is able to pay for itself. We have these turned off for premier members.


To sustain a decent forum like this one.
It wouldn't have been a bad choice to also set up a page for donations. I think you would have been surprised at the out come of support from everyone here.


----------



## bluewhisper

TJeff, I'm not complaining about the automatic links. Fine if it works out to sales and the board getting something. This board is all about giving advice and pointers. I just wasn't expecting it, this is the only board I know that does this.


----------



## jcbigler

Did we lose the picture albums with the forum upgrade? 

I can't seem to figure out how to get to the galleries, nor my personal gallery. Maybe I'm just missing it?


----------



## JckDanls 07

lovethemeats said:


> The one question I have is how do I get to my drafts page. I just cant seem to find it in the forum. I have one saved under fatties but I just cannot find it. I thought it might in the fattie section but stumped.



At the top of the reply box.. all the icons... 3rd one from the right...  to the right of the camera is your drafts ..


----------



## TulsaJeff

jcbigler said:


> Did we lose the picture albums with the forum upgrade?
> 
> I can't seem to figure out how to get to the galleries, nor my personal gallery. Maybe I'm just missing it?


Hover over the media tab at the top, click on “Browse Albums”. 

Here’s a direct link: http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?media/albums


----------



## wade

tulsajeff said:


> Report all posts or threads with missing images in the "Forum Issues" area and we will look into it.
> 
> We know we have a lot of missing smilies and those are being addressed already.
> 
> Some if not many of the missing images are due to PhotoBucket who recently decided that users must pay in order for them to host their images. You don't pay, the images show up as broken wherever they are posted.
> 
> Those can only be fixed if the author of the post pays PB their required fee or if they still have the images on their computer or phone and want to spend the time editing their post by uploading the images instead of linking to PB.



I am also missing photos that were sent to me in PM. They seem to have been replaced by "


----------



## dward51

Jeff or Brian, 

Would it be possible to add excel spreadsheet files to the formats that can be uploaded into a post?  Attaching a recipe spreadsheet was a great tool in the old version but currently it is not possible.  The formats currently allowed are "zip, txt, pdf, png, jpg, jpeg, jpe, gif" only.   I suppose a spreadsheet could be loaded into a zip package first, but not all users are computer savvy, and keeping the file in it's native xls or xlsx format would make it easier for more users to access the spreadsheet.

Thanks for your consideration on this....


----------



## lovethemeats

jcbigler said:


> Did we lose the picture albums with the forum upgrade?
> 
> I can't seem to figure out how to get to the galleries, nor my personal gallery. Maybe I'm just missing it?





jckdanls 07 said:


> At the top of the reply box.. all the icons... 3rd one from the right...  to the right of the camera is your drafts ..



Thank you.


----------



## JckDanls 07

Jeff..  what's the possibility of identifying the original poster throughout a thread (as the old format did)...  kinda sucks to have to scroll back to the beginning of a thread to see who the OP was when reading... especially when you come back to read a new post to the thread...  you don't know if it was the OP or not unless ya scroll all the way back to the beginning ...


----------



## smokeymose

jckdanls 07 said:


> Jeff..  what's the possibility of identifying the original poster throughout a thread (as the old format did)...  kinda sucks to have to scroll back to the beginning of a thread to see who the OP was when reading... especially when you come back to read a new post to the thread...  you don't know if it was the OP or not unless ya scroll all the way back to the beginning ...


Yeah, that ^


----------



## johnmeyer

I brought this up earlier in this thread when the new forum was just barely up and running, but I'll bring it up again: the missing Preview button.

Every forum I use has a "Preview" button, and it is located on the main editing screen right next to the "Submit" button (called "Post Reply" in this forum). The previous version of this forum, before the new software was installed, had a Preview button, located just as I described.

I use it on almost every post because I want to check that my links are working correctly. I can also see how the images will look. It also helps to see that the formatting has been applied correctly, although this forum does a very good job of including that formatting in the editing box.

I have learned to click on "More Options ..." and then click on Preview from that screen, so there is a workaround.

One interesting note is that once you have clicked on "More Options," as you continue to edit, you stay in that new screen, and the Preview button is always on that new screen.

One minor nit: on the "More Options" screen, instead of "Post Reply", that same button is labeled "Reply to Thread." I think you ought to change the labeling on either the main screen or the one on the "More Options" screen so that they match. As near as I can tell, they do the identical thing.

Of course if no one else cares about any of this, don't bother.


----------



## TulsaJeff

johnmeyer said:


> I brought this up earlier in this thread when the new forum was just barely up and running, but I'll bring it up again: the missing Preview button.
> 
> Every forum I use has a "Preview" button, and it is located on the main editing screen right next to the "Submit" button (called "Post Reply" in this forum). The previous version of this forum, before the new software was installed, had a Preview button, located just as I described.
> 
> I use it on almost every post because I want to check that my links are working correctly. I can also see how the images will look. It also helps to see that the formatting has been applied correctly, although this forum does a very good job of including that formatting in the editing box.
> 
> I have learned to click on "More Options ..." and then click on Preview from that screen, so there is a workaround.
> 
> One interesting note is that once you have clicked on "More Options," as you continue to edit, you stay in that new screen, and the Preview button is always on that new screen.
> 
> One minor nit: on the "More Options" screen, instead of "Post Reply", that same button is labeled "Reply to Thread." I think you ought to change the labeling on either the main screen or the one on the "More Options" screen so that they match. As near as I can tell, they do the identical thing.
> 
> Of course if no one else cares about any of this, don't bother.



I agree with you but since this is such a core part of the software, I am not sure that it can be physically changed by folks at our level. This version of the platform has been out for a while and rumor has it that 2.0 will be completely different, I hope they have taken some long, hard looks at some of these issues that are being reported and tried to make things make a little more logical in the new version that’s coming out.

I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## johnmeyer

tulsajeff said:


> I agree with you but since this is such a core part of the software, I am not sure that it can be physically changed by folks at our level. This version of the platform has been out for a while and rumor has it that 2.0 will be completely different, I hope they have taken some long, hard looks at some of these issues that are being reported and tried to make things make a little more logical in the new version that’s coming out.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback.


Make sure you send them _your _feedback, using posts in this thread (and others) to show them what needs to be changed. The good companies do listen to their customers, and some of them will make changes specifically for you, if you strike up a relationship. I say this based on my 30+ years in the computer software business.


----------



## Bearcarver

I don't use the "Reply" button.

All I use is the "Quote" button & it works great.

Bear


I believe the "Quote" button is best for "multi-quotes":

Click on the "+Quote" and it changes to the "-Quote".
Do that to 3 of them they'll all then be "-Quotes".

Then hit Reply & follow the instruction boxes, & you can reply to all of them in that one reply.

Bear


----------



## cansmoke

Is there a way of the updates coming as a daily digest line the old system.


----------



## gmc2003

It's like the movie Poltergeist - It's baaaaaack.  I'm getting logged out again when clicking the Recent link. 

Chris


----------



## smokeymose

Yep. Just happened to me.


----------



## noble captain

I posted my thread in the wrong spot , can I move it to?


----------



## Bearcarver

noble captain said:


> I posted my thread in the wrong spot , can I move it to?



I believe only a Mod or Admin can move threads.
You can edit your thread, but you can't move it.

Bear


----------



## noble captain

bearcarver said:


> I believe only a Mod or Admin can move threads.
> You can edit your thread, but you can't move it.
> 
> Bear


Ok thanks


----------



## doug kiser

Having trouble where to post, looking to text daveomak. I need dimension for a sq.250 and 500 gal fb.


----------



## gmc2003

You can PM Dave by using the *inbox* located in the upper right hand corner of the forum.

Chris


----------



## Jeff Wright

Find his profile and click on start a conversation, I believe.  PM's him that way.


----------



## doug kiser

Jeff Wright said:


> Find his profile and click on start a conversation, I believe.  PM's him that way.


Thank you


----------



## foamheart

Or you can call him on a land line @ BR-549. Ask for the cornfield county exchange.


----------



## Smokinoak

How does one delete a reply?


----------



## gmc2003

James Cardinali said:


> How does one delete a reply?



You can't once the draft has been saved. I think it will eventually go away.

Chris


----------



## Smokinoak

Thank you for the quick reply, and now I need to know how to change my name on this forum?


----------



## pc farmer

bmudd14474
  Pm him.  He can change it.  You cant.


----------



## Bearcarver

James Cardinali said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, and now I need to know how to change my name on this forum?




I think a Mod or Admin will have to help you change your name.

Ans as for Deleting a Reply, you can't "delete" it by yourself, but you can delete all the Text that's in it. You will have to leave something there, like a "*" or such.
Just click on "Edit" in the bottom left of your Post.

Bear


----------



## Smokinoak

Thanks Bear!


----------



## foamheart

I'm sure there is a simple fix, I just am not seeing it yet. My alerts, tread link and thread author is in  red and background is black. These old eyes just can't distinguish it. is there a fix? You eyes will thank you.


----------



## daveomak

I often use...  Threads with my replies....  and My threads.....
Those seem to be missing.....


----------



## TNJAKE

daveomak said:


> I often use...  Threads with my replies....  and My threads.....
> Those seem to be missing.....


----------



## daveomak

TNJAKE
  ..  I *NEVER* would have found that....   Thanks....


----------



## TulsaJeff

daveomak said:


> I often use...  Threads with my replies....  and My threads.....
> Those seem to be missing.....



I have placed "Your threads/posts" as well as "Watched threads/posts" under the Home menu for now. Still moving stuff around to see what works best and I appreciate the input.


----------



## daveomak

TulsaJeff said:


> I have placed "Your threads/posts" as well as "Watched threads/posts" under the Home menu for now. Still moving stuff around to see what works best and I appreciate the input.



That is handy and a good place for them...   
Thanks Jeff......

Dave


----------



## TNJAKE

daveomak said:


> TNJAKE
> ..  I *NEVER* would have found that....   Thanks....


No problem bud


----------



## flatbroke

TulsaJeff said:


> I have placed "Your threads/posts" as well as "Watched threads/posts" under the Home menu for now. Still moving stuff around to see what works best and I appreciate the input.


I liked  the Your threads spot.  pretty cool feature.  Enjoyed our conversation the other day as well.  look forward to talking again soon.


----------



## Brokenhandle

That's much easier to find! Thanks 

 TulsaJeff
  you're doing a great job! And I swear... you're the only one successful at teaching us old dogs new tricks! I'm not even that old either. 

Thanks again!
Ryan


----------



## mneeley490

Having an odd problem with this website, or more likely, my home PC.
I'm using my phone right now, because when I try to get onto this site, it comes up for about a half-second,  then the screen just goes blank/white. Tried a couple different saved pages and it's the same with them. This seems to be the only website affected. 
I already tried clearing my browser history. Any other ideas?


----------



## TNJAKE

mneeley490 said:


> Having an odd problem with this website, or more likely, my home PC.
> I'm using my phone right now, because when I try to get onto this site, it comes up for about a half-second,  then the screen just goes blank/white. Tried a couple different saved pages and it's the same with them. This seems to be the only website affected.
> I already tried clearing my browser history. Any other ideas?


I saw a few people saying you had to disable your ad blocker for smf to work on pc


----------



## TulsaJeff

mneeley490 said:


> Having an odd problem with this website, or more likely, my home PC.
> I'm using my phone right now, because when I try to get onto this site, it comes up for about a half-second,  then the screen just goes blank/white. Tried a couple different saved pages and it's the same with them. This seems to be the only website affected.
> I already tried clearing my browser history. Any other ideas?



Sounds like a problem between the forum and an ad blocker.

As a premier member you are already browsing ad free so try disabling your ad blocker for smokingmeatforums.com.

If it is already disabled for this site then simply disable your ad blocker altogether and then re-enable it and that should correct the problem. 

Let me know if you need further help with this.


----------



## Brokenhandle

TulsaJeff said:


> Sounds like a problem between the forum and an ad blocker.
> 
> As a premier member you are already browsing ad free so try disabling your ad blocker for smokingmeatforums.com.
> 
> If it is already disabled for this site then simply disable your ad blocker altogether and then re-enable it and that should correct the problem.
> 
> Let me know if you need further help with this.


I still have a hankering for some smoked party mix!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw

Brokenhandle said:


> I still have a hankering for some smoked party mix!


I'm working on a party mix smoked dump cake . Hey , I've done some of the recipes from Jeff and they're all good so far .


----------



## Brokenhandle

chopsaw said:


> I'm working on a party mix smoked dump cake . Hey , I've done some of the recipes from Jeff and they're all good so far .


You're right! Every one of Jeff's recipes I've tried are awesome!

Ryan


----------



## smokeymose

mneeley490 said:


> Having an odd problem with this website, or more likely, my home PC.
> I'm using my phone right now, because when I try to get onto this site, it comes up for about a half-second,  then the screen just goes blank/white. Tried a couple different saved pages and it's the same with them. This seems to be the only website affected.
> I already tried clearing my browser history. Any other ideas?


I had the same issue yesterday but mine just froze up after a couple of seconds. Had to manually shut down.
Honestly don’t know if an ad blocker is involved but I haven’t had anything like that happen before. Other sites work fine.
On the I pad now maybe I’ll try again in a bit.


----------



## jaxgatorz

I am starting to get ads popping up..I'm pretty sure I have been a lifetime premiere member for around 11 years or so. Any help would be great..Hope you had a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## chopsaw

jaxgatorz said:


> I am starting to get ads popping up.


Me too .


----------



## smokeymose

I guess I’ll stick to the I-Pad for now. It sounds like there’s an issue
of some kind and I really hate using the power button to shut down the laptop....


----------



## TulsaJeff

Let me check out the ad situation and I will report back. All premier members should be completely ad-free.

Thank you for your patience with this!


----------



## gmc2003

None premier member here, but I started getting the "Ah Snap" error page showing up. I never got this error before. I know it's not on my side as I can visit other forums without issue. 

Chris


----------



## TNJAKE

TulsaJeff said:


> Let me check out the ad situation and I will report back. All premier members should be completely ad-free.
> 
> Thank you for your patience with this!


These are what the ads look like. They pop up. Play till the end then disappear. Then rinse and repeat


----------



## DougE

I'm also getting ads, but not all the time. It's just every now and then.


----------



## TulsaJeff

gmc2003 said:


> None premier member here, but I started getting the "Ah Snap" error page showing up. I never got this error before. I know it's not on my side as I can visit other forums without issue.
> 
> Chris



Chris,

If you are using an ad-blocker, you will need to disable it for SmokingMeatForums.com.

If it's already disabled for this website then simply enable it then disable it for this website and that should get it to working properly again.

We have had a few people having this issue, and this seems to work most of the time. Let me know if you need further help with this.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Any Premier Members who are still seeing ads, either occasionally or all the time, this is a caching issue that typically goes away on it's own but the time varies depending on your browser, operating system, etc.

If you log in as incognito, you will probably notice that the ads are not showing up for you at all.

I just logged in as a Premier Member and I am not seeing any ads so far but I was seeing them for a few days.

You can also try logging out of the forum then logging back in to see if that helps.


----------



## jaxgatorz

Tried the logging out and back in..Still popping up..mine look just like 

 TNJAKE
 .


----------



## TNJAKE

jaxgatorz said:


> Tried the logging out and back in..Still popping up..mine look just like
> 
> TNJAKE
> .
> View attachment 517695


Same for me. Signed out and back in. Cleared cache. Incognito.........constant ads. Only started today


----------



## denny

bmudd14474 said:


> So I know some people picked up the forum easy and others have struggled.
> 
> I will work on doing a how to for stuff.
> 
> Heres my question for you guys. What do you need help doing?
> 
> Thanks.


I seem to have a problem with finding/doing things on here that most do not.  Some are simple, like finding things I have bookmarked, or how to post a picture--see what I mean!??  Is there a FAQ or similar to go to?  HELP,  SEARCH , Terms and rules, haven't 'helped'.
I have asked this same question twice this week via 'Contact us' and have yet to received a reply--clearly I didn't go to the proper source.  Could it be that my deodorant failed or that I have been branded by the FBI as a terrorist parent or racist?  I do plead guilty to wanting to learn more about all things smoking/BBQ related!!  I'm pretty sure my being dumb is not transmittable--maybe I should mask up?  This is a feeble attempt at lightheartedness to forego anyone's thought of my being critical of the best forum I use!  Guess I'm just dumb but harmless

.

Thanks.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brokenhandle

denny said:


> I seem to have a problem with finding/doing things on here that most do not.  Some are simple, like finding things I have bookmarked, or how to post a picture--see what I mean!??  Is there a FAQ or similar to go to?  HELP,  SEARCH , Terms and rules, haven't 'helped'.
> I have asked this same question twice this week via 'Contact us' and have yet to received a reply--clearly I didn't go to the proper source.  Could it be that my deodorant failed or that I have been branded by the FBI as a terrorist parent or racist?  I do plead guilty to wanting to learn more about all things smoking/BBQ related!!  I'm pretty sure my being dumb is not transmittable--maybe I should mask up?  This is a feeble attempt at lightheartedness to forego anyone's thought of my being critical of the best forum I use!  Guess I'm just dumb but harmless
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks.


[/QUOTE]
Well Denny, I can try to help you out! To find bookmarked items scroll to the top of the screen and click on gear icon way to the right...should bring a pop up that allows you to click on bookmarks.
As for pictures, at top of chat box there is a bunch of icons, just to the left of smiley face is a portrait, mouse over it and it should say insert image, click on that.

I hope this helps! If not start a new thread of your own asking any questions you need help with. There are definitely people better at helping with these issues that know better than me.

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking

Denny ,
Ryan ( 

 Brokenhandle
 ) fixed you up on a couple , I will put my 1 cent ( can't afford 2  cents ) in also for posting pictures
when you are posting or answering a post by others you will see in the bottom of the page where you are writing you comment on the left you will see a Yellow box with a paper clip and says Attach file. This will take you to your on computer files and than you can brows through you pictures and or what ever. Click on the picture you want , than click OPEN, thats what it says o my computer.

  But like Ryan said the best way to get more smarter people than I, is to POST a new POST asking the questions. You will get more answers 

Here is what I mean , 






Denny I hope I helped a little also


David


----------



## denny

Well Denny, I can try to help you out! To find bookmarked items scroll to the top of the screen and click on gear icon way to the right...should bring a pop up that allows you to click on bookmarks.
As for pictures, at top of chat box there is a bunch of icons, just to the left of smiley face is a portrait, mouse over it and it should say insert image, click on that.

I hope this helps! If not start a new thread of your own asking any questions you need help with. There are definitely people better at helping with these issues that know better than me.

Ryan
[/QUOTE]
Hey Ryan, thanks!  OK, I'm good on bookmarks--I've looked at settings so many times and just missed 'bookmarks'!  "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink".  But I've struck out on pictures.  On my screen there are Home, Forums, What's New, and Chat with a little down arrow.  Clicking on Chat leads me to Home-Browse Rooms; clicking on the down arrow gets Top Chatters, neither of which seems right.  No icons, smiley or insert image. Maybe I'm starting from the wrong page-----?  I tend to be literally minded and probably not very intuitive.  I'd start a new post but I've already hooked you!   Sorry to be so dense.
PS-I'm still working on how quotes work!


----------



## pineywoods

For quotes click the "Quote" in the post you want to quote then drop down to where you type a reply and click on "Insert Quotes" and it will add it for you


----------



## denny

DRKsmoking said:


> Denny ,
> Ryan (
> 
> Brokenhandle
> ) fixed you up on a couple , I will put my 1 cent ( can't afford 2  cents ) in also for posting pictures
> when you are posting or answering a post by others you will see in the bottom of the page where you are writing you comment on the left you will see a Yellow box with a paper clip and says Attach file. This will take you to your on computer files and than you can brows through you pictures and or what ever. Click on the picture you want , than click OPEN, thats what it says o my computer.
> 
> But like Ryan said the best way to get more smarter people than I, is to POST a new POST asking the questions. You will get more answers
> 
> Here is what I mean ,
> View attachment 522976
> 
> 
> Denny I hope I helped a little also
> 
> 
> David


Greetings DRK!  Thanks for trying to advance my education--you'll need a Special Needs Teacher certification!  Your comment is so clear that even I will be able to follow.  BTW your handle seem very familiar.  I'm pretty sure you have helped me previously on another forum when I was having trouble with a MYPIN PID controller for my MES.  Might have been an Auber SMD-200A but you sure got me on the right track and I haven't forgotten.  I've bookmarked both your and Ryan's reply and note how to get similar help in the future.  What a relief!
Denny


----------



## denny

pineywoods said:


> When you scroll down to where you type in a reply look in the shaded area above where you type and you will see a rectangular box (it's between the chain link anbd the smiley face click on it


Well, you sure are Johnny on the spot because I think I just screwed it up again!  In the future I'll watch for " it's between the chain link anbd the smiley face click on it "  I really appreciate your taking the time to help me. 
Denny


pineywoods said:


> For quotes click the "Quote" in the post you want to quote then drop down to where you type a reply and click on "Insert Quotes" and it will add it for you


----------



## pineywoods

Denny you will probably find that clicking on the "ATTACH FILES" box that's in the yellow box below where you type is going to be the easiest way to do pictures.


----------



## DRKsmoking

denny said:


> Greetings DRK!  Thanks for trying to advance my education--you'll need a Special Needs Teacher certification!  Your comment is so clear that even I will be able to follow.  BTW your handle seem very familiar.  I'm pretty sure you have helped me previously on another forum when I was having trouble with a MYPIN PID controller for my MES.  Might have been an Auber SMD-200A but you sure got me on the right track and I haven't forgotten.  I've bookmarked both your and Ryan's reply and note how to get similar help in the future.  What a relief!
> Denny




Glad this worked for you Denny

David


----------



## denny

pineywoods said:


> Denny you will probably find that clicking on the "ATTACH FILES" box that's in the yellow box below where you type is going to be the easiest way to do pictures.


I'll certainly keep it in mind, and thanks again.


pineywoods said:


> Denny you will probably find that clicking on the "ATTACH FILES" box that's in the yellow box below where you type is going to be the easiest way to do pictures.


----------



## Winterrider

denny
 , this picture was added from the Attach Files ( paperclip ) bottom of post and then to my own personnel photos. Can either post as a Thumbnail as this 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 or full photo
	

		
			
		

		
	






Hope it helps !


----------



## chopsaw

Winterrider said:


> , this picture


That's really cool structure , but it has to be haunted .


----------



## DougE

chopsaw said:


> That's really cool structure , but it has to be haunted .


It does look kinda creepy.


----------



## denny

pineywoods said:


> Denny you will probably find that clicking on the "ATTACH FILES" box that's in the yellow box below where you type is going to be the easiest way to do pictures.





denny said:


> I'll certainly keep it in mind, and thanks again.





Winterrider said:


> denny
> , this picture was added from the Attach Files ( paperclip ) bottom of post and then to my own personnel photos. Can either post as a Thumbnail as this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 523088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or full photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 523088
> 
> Hope it helps !





chopsaw said:


> That's really cool structure , but it has to be haunted .





DougE said:


> It does look kinda creepy.


An excellent evocative photo that begs supernatural labels.  Think "Addams Family" or Poe's "The Raven"!  However, I'm sure the reality is that I'll be able to do 'pictures' because you have all been so helpful.  Thanks so much to a great group.
Denny


----------



## Winterrider

chopsaw said:


> That's really cool structure , but it has to be haunted .


We came across this pheasant hunting this year. Nice old church down close to Edgeley, ND


----------



## DougE

Winterrider said:


> We came across this pheasant hunting this year. Nice old church down close to Edgeley, ND


By the architecture, I figured it had been a church.


----------

